# question about fantasy maps



## Hubert L. Mullins (May 19, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good software program that can help make fantasy maps? I'm not looking for something like adobe or photoshop, but something that works specificially with georgraphic maps.  Thanks in advance!

Hubert


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 19, 2006)

If you have a PC, Hubert, you might want to look into a program called Campaign Cartographer.  Even in its most basic form it's a very, very good tool for making fantasy maps, and they keep adding embellishments.


----------



## Hubert L. Mullins (May 19, 2006)

Nice, thanks alot!  Just curious though, is this some sort of D&D program? Sounds good though.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 19, 2006)

It was designed with fantasy role-playing games in mind, but not any specific game.  In any case, it can be used to make very attractive and detailed maps, with a lot of features you can't really duplicate with an ordinary drawing or painting program.


----------

